# 6.35 mm Steel Ammo



## ashikrafi (Apr 19, 2020)

I use 6.35 steel bearings ( used bicycle hubs) which very cheap ( 0.5 USD for 100 balls). its weigh around 1 gm , Love to see reviews and other 6.35 mm ammo users, and what flat bands set ups you used for this ammo . at present i use sumeike 0.45 and Precise 0.55 mm bands around 12 mm straight cut and 15/10 tapers. thank you


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

If it were readily available here - 6mm steel using 1632 pseudo tubes.


----------



## ashikrafi (Apr 19, 2020)

mattwalt said:


> If it were readily available here - 6mm steel using 1632 pseudo tubes.


Yes mate..I used shoot single tubes 1636 with good speed.

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------

